# Auto flowering strains??



## godtea (Mar 16, 2008)

I've read that with the autoflower strains you can grow under 24 hr and they flower without the need for 12 12 .
Can these be cloned or are they only good for one round?


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2008)

one round. but seeding a few buds would give you alot of seeds for the next grow.


----------



## godtea (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats what I thought .
How do the autos do when crossed with say NL or some other "standard " 
12-12.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 17, 2008)

lol lowryder and crosses already that in them, nl is one of the parents of lowryder and its crosses , lowryder is NLxwlliamswonder x some unknown breed of ruderallis


----------

